# My Seoul City Life



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
*1 weeks ago saturday night in Hongdae of seoul i like this free atmosphere *


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Seoul
49360706


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

FEW DAYS AGO I WAS GO TO UMF KOREA 2013 IN SEOUL(OLYMPIC STADIUM)
DANCE OF SEX
WHAT A HAPPY DAYS!!! 
:banana::banana:


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics of Seoul, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

inno4321....inno4321....inno4321....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM01942

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM01956

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_8855

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM01987

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM01982


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seoul


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm very much interested in Seoul, so thanks for your pictures. They are great  I love watching Korean tv-dramas and I listen to some K-Pop as well.

I have a question (because Seoul was compared with Tokyo earlier in this thread):
Are there any special landmarks, you have to visit, when you are in Seoul? Something that really stands out, like: Tokyo Tower, Skytree, Shinjuku City Hall, Imperial Palace, Meiji Shrine or Rainbow Bridge. So far I know of none in Seoul.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9152

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9151

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9150

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9146

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9140

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9158
^^
16/agust CBD of seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9233

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9234
IN THE SUBWAY PANNEL

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9232
YOUNSAEI UNIVERSITY

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9313

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9311

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9310

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9309

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9308

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9300

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9299

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9293

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9291
^^
23 AGUST


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9282

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9279

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9276

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9275

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9272
23/ AGUST


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
24 agust



Tiaren said:


> I'm very much interested in Seoul, so thanks for your pictures. They are great  I love watching Korean tv-dramas and I listen to some K-Pop as well.
> 
> I have a question (because Seoul was compared with Tokyo earlier in this thread):
> Are there any special landmarks, you have to visit, when you are in Seoul? Something that really stands out, like: Tokyo Tower, Skytree, Shinjuku City Hall, Imperial Palace, Meiji Shrine or Rainbow Bridge. So far I know of none in Seoul.


^^
Well. Good to see you who like kpop...... I'm also like a kpop I'm a fan of especially A-PINK :lol:

Well, IN MY OPINIONS TOKYO is much better massive and atrractive city than SEOUL.

Frankly speaking i'm not yet had been visit to TOKYO, but OSAKA AND kyoto had been there for a weeks. OSAKA is terrible city but KYOTO WAS AMAZING!!

Bytheway, Tokyo is absolutley amazing much clean and breaktaking landsacape....Seoul is very similiar with TOKYO.....(I THINK THESE ARE TWIN CITIES)

Right as you said SEOUL have no landmark such like in TOKYO(Tokyo Tower, Skytree, Shinjuku City Hall, Imperial Palace, Meiji Shrine or Rainbow Bridge ECT) 

But in cultural aspect(secene) Seoul have a strong point than tokyo in these days.(RIGHT korea culture almost borrow from JAPAN's modern culture industry)
MANY TOURIST visit to seoul Due to KPOP boom in ASIA.

So in short, Seoul HAVE NO LANDMARK comparae with TOKYO. Fortuantley Lotte Tower(550m 123floors) underconstruction. So i'm very expect this tower for landmark of seoul city. 
Tokyo Tower(==>Namsan tower)
, Skytree(==> seoul haven't..but nearby seoul Chonral city tower(450M) under APP), 
Shinjuku City Hall( seoul cityhall, 
Imperial Palace, Meiji Shrine or Rainbow Bridge(==> Seoul have Kungbok palace and some kind of UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE...But TOKYO's palace much attractive..)


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very good pictures!:banana:
May I suggest writing the name of the area where they were taken?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9235
^^
IFC seoul of Yeiudo(southern west of seoul. Financial distirict)



aljuarez said:


> Very good pictures!:banana:
> May I suggest writing the name of the area where they were taken?


Good suggestion!! I'll keep in my mind
most of them was taken in CBD


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

inno4321 said:


> Good suggestion!! I'll keep in my mind


True! It will be cool to know the name of the area


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0866

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0871
^^
11. November

Geumcheongu of Seoul(southern west of seoul)


----------



## urban-dweller (Oct 31, 2013)

wow what an amazing city!!! I like East Asian cities more than western ones (especially they are more edgy, more colorful, more authentic)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Seoul


----------



## AngelDowp (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow Inno like ever good pictures. :drool:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The city looks really impressive, nice shots.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

kay:kay:..That place has Seoul........:dance:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1045

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1056

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1053

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1054

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1049

Samsungsan gym park of geumcheon district(southern west) of seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0894

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0896
DAEHANMUN

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0897
SEOUL CITYHALL

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0900

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0915
GANGWAMUN CROSS

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0917
GANGWAMUN SQUARE

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0925

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0927

GAWNGWAMUN


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0929

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0930

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0931

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0932

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0933
OLD&NEW

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0934


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0935

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0936

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0939

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0940

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0941

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0942
SEOUL NATIONAL CONTEMPORARY ART MUSEUM OPEN CEREMONY AT 13 NOVEMBER

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0943

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0944


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0987
MARIOT HOTEL

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0992

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0994

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0998

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1003

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1005

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1019

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10880485265/]
Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1028

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1029

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1033

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10880557786/]
Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1021







[/url]
Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1043
DONGDAEMUN DESIGN PARK


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Seoul


----------



## urban-dweller (Oct 31, 2013)

wowwww simply wow


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1071
First snow fall in Seoul. Around JONGGAK(CBD area) station at afternoon. YESTERDAY


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1068
Living in the seoul. Young guys who woman and man stand with advertise billboard in cold weather. They got $ 8 per an hour. Jongro 1ga in CBD of seoul.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

I love this city. I was there for 2 weeks but had a lot of work so I didn't get to see as much as I would have liked. I really enjoyed it though.


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice downtown shots, Inno. :cheers:

Looking forward to the Dongdaemun Design Park opening.


----------



## Icpajack (Nov 21, 2008)

Very impressive city. I love the way it looks, so "urban", modern, cosmopolitan and dynamic. Nice shots!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*SENSATION 2013 IN KOREA(30 NOVEMBER)*

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03451

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03486

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03464

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03479

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03495

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03504

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03522

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03523

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03531

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03544


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03553

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03603

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03609

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03613

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03617


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03623

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03625

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03644

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03667

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03672

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03677

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03681


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03688

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03694

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03700

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03701

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03702

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 CAM03704
Now My neck and whole body stiff. But happy was :dance:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1082

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1080
YONGDUNGPO DISTRICT NEAR BY TIME SQUARE SHOPPING MALL


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1091

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1092

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1093

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1094

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1095
Mario outlet shopping mall(geumcheongu:southern west of seoul)


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_5243 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5242 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5244 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5246 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_5245 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_1717 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1719 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1722 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1724 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1728 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1733 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1734 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1740 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1741 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1742 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Docksan dong, Geumcheonggu district of seoul
my home town


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3199 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3198 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3197 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3196 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3193 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3204 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3203 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
MY FRIEND'S HOUSE(left) who TALK TO ME about a porno when i was elementary kid. LOL 
SAM_3201 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3200 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
when i was kid i always play in this street.
at that time this street has no market like now. only few people walking n calm
I was king of this street lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Good, very nice photos from Seoul


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seoul seems great, it indeed reminds of Tokyo! Would love to go there!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

impressive infrastructures.....nice shots too.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3152 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
i took a bus and go to seoul station for exchanged money
SAM_3153 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3156 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3158 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3160 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
platform for KTX(connected to local of korea)
SAM_3162 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3165 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
recently completed residence around seoul station
SAM_3168 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DAEWOO company's old HQ. Now DAEWOO group gone due to bank rupcy
It remind me TOKYO STATION. 
Around tokyo station was so impressive with skyscrpaer.
SAM_3170 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3171 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
again I take a Bus for back to my home 
SAM_3172 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3173 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3174 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Yeiudo n 63fl building ....on the way go back to home
SAM_3186 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
TAKE OFF BUS and arrived home town
SAM_3188 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I go to olympic park for taken picture Lotte tower 123 of about 1 and half hour take from my home 
SAM_6296 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6305 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6336 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
I'm not sure whether Is this same place or not.
but i have a good memory picnic playing with friend on this Green grass when i was middle school student 

i remember green grass and sun shiny day
SAM_6341 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6350 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3189 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
HOME TOWN MAIN ROAD I SAW IT EVERYDAY 
SAM_3190 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Around OVER TALL BUILDING new subway station will be make it called shin an sansun
my home town poor area so have no subway in seoul yet only bus 
SAM_3191 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
i was born in Shiheung dong 
SAM_3207 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
smartphone dealer shop banner. "we will serve you with lowest price" 
but don;t believe that hooker.
if they sell one smart phone maybe they can pay one month shop lease money to building owner 
SAM_3211 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this way go to gangmyoung city
SAM_3212 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this restaurant neon sign writing as "unlimited pig meat supply" lol
this avenue is muck ja gul myuk which means" let's eat street"
SAM_3213 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
PLZ DON;T SMOKE IN building it so toxic for US.
warning paper
SAM_3214 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
boxing gym 
after short learning fighting skill in boracay trip 
i wanna try to learn UFC/jujisu what ever but i have no encourage to visiting this gym.
i'm a shy boy lol
SAM_3215 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3216 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
casamia
furniture shop all 5floor 
my sister buying furniture in there 
my home town blue color distirct but this shop smell money
sounds good 
SAM_3218 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3221 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this way go to outside seoul 
directly go to Anyang city of Kounggy do municipal 
now gangnam circle highway U/C
now 70% progress
if pay some toll($ 2~4) then can go to Gangnam district which most richest are in seoul
but i have no car 
how can i go there ..by my feet?
SAM_3222 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
go back my house
actually seoul built on mountain So most normal residence area built on hills
therefore very tough for go out house
but i'm young no problem at all 
bring it on
SAM_3223 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3225 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3228 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
once upon a time president of korea passing this road and asking why this rural road is huge? who a concern/designer let him Fire! 

but time goes by now this road used to jam especially in commute time and holiday 
SAM_3229 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3230 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
a lot of red cross in seoul night views! awful


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_6567 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Go to Hongdae n seeing street performance chill out. routine life

SAM_6570 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_6573 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

take off subway and waiting bus 

SAM_6581 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

drink beer n chicken in home


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Go to shin chon water gun/city slide festival
k pop girls group showing 
20150719_181102 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

I can't ride slide due to many people but i was playing in water gun fighting in there with strangers. 
20150719_182952 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

DJ KOO playing EDM but so so 
20150719_193036 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20150719_194744 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

bubble pool all kids but look those adult kids 
20150719_203552 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

unforgettable memory in shin chon street BUBBLE EDM party.
Best EDM party. It is free. Fire truck pumping out water though pipe. 
It was so flesh water it seems like a Baptize with heavenly water. 

20150726_193412 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hang out at seoul national second art museum

20140913_152457_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140913_152537_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140913_152648_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140913_152805_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140913_152811_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

left building(red block) was used for old military army's rebellion camp 
now used for art museum 

20140913_154039_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140913_154108_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

behind building is one of old chosun dynasty's ruin

20140913_154157_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Now dongsibjagak east side of chusun palace 
20140913_154859_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서









100 years ago same now those wall disappear


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_1863 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_1864 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1865 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1867 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1869 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1872 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1874 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1875 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1876 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1877 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1878 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1879 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1882 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1883 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1884 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1885 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1887 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1888 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1889 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_1898 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_1903 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1905 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1906 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1909 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
OLD baseball stadium
http://photo.dongascience.com/board/photo_free/view/14808


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome photos. You inspire me to visit Seoul in the near future.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151010_215941 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20151010_215945 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220123 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220302 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220339 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
historical ruin(josun dynasty) excavation when DDP center construction and preserved
20151010_220420 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220448 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서




Svartmetall said:


> Awesome photos. You inspire me to visit Seoul in the near future.


^^
Welcome to seoul friend!! You are real global citizens. and thank for your many photos too in thread(TOKYO+EUROPE) very interesting for me :banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

DJ EDM show out door of DDP history and design park 
20151010_200540 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_200622 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_201145 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_201205_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_201535 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_201541 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_202628 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_203825 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_204444 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_205341_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_211532 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_211621 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_212931 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_215040 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_215121_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_215248_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Seoul


appreciated


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Below long time ago photos at my home town(geumcheongu)

geumcheon-gu seoul
https://www.google.co.kr/maps/place...0x357b61c615a3d89f:0x4e8a86e9c34e96c5!6m1!1e1

Geumcheongu 1line train station 
사본 -DSCN6457 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
geumcheongu office 
DSCN2438 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2451 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
gangmyoung of Kunggydo
DSCN2465 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2504 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2505 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2543 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2545 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2609 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN2660 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
view from geumcheongu office.
these area my home town. I used to watch that mountain
when i was kid there are no apartment around mountain.
very slummy 
DSCN2673 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN4371 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN4446 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6021 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
home town main road shiheungdaero
DSCN6024 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6028 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6030 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6031 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6033 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6035 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6038 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
my boundary
DSCN6040 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6041 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6044 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
현대시장 hyundai market no relation with hyundai motors 
I lived almost my kid season in this street 
that time there are no market just FEW people come and go in here
but now crowd 
DSCN6045 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6050 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6051 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
normal seoul residence street like this
DSCN6055 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6056 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6058 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6059 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
in this traditional market vegetable cheap compare with big modern market 
DSCN6062 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6064 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6067 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this is another 대명시장 daemyoungsijan market 
먹자골목 let's eat n drinking street
DSCN6068 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6069 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
again main road
DSCN6073 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
DSCN6075 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
long ago photos
so now that U/C site apartment completed now
DSCN6078 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

K-Pop? Well...you can't beat that!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

HANG OUT IN CHUNGGAE CHUN in CBD
SAM_6176 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6177 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6178 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6189 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6191 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6194 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6197 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## SH16 (Jul 5, 2015)

inno4321 said:


> HANG OUT IN CHUNGGAE CHUN in CBD


Looks like a nice November day :cheers:
Or were these photos not recently taken?


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

What is that metalic structure? It's beautiful especially at night, I love it!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SH16 said:


> Looks like a nice November day :cheers:
> Or were these photos not recently taken?


you are right 
not recently taken

taken at JUNE 




teddybear said:


> What is that metalic structure? It's beautiful especially at night, I love it!


I don't know but I guess that structure a kind of building's symbolic structure. :lol:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_81890001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_81840001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
well crowd(personally I don't like those tent though) 
people ordering chicken/beer in there 
taken at 2013 YEIUDO of seoul
This fountain and river park make under "design seoul" policy when former seoul mayor.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

DDP SEOUL 
CAM04186 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04194 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04192 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04190 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04188 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04197 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
my favorite hongdae 
CAM04212 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04213 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
temporal small market held 
CAM04214 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04215 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04216 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04217 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
CAM04219 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
some kpop star live in there


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*around national palace of CBD*

SAM_5083 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5084 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5085 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5086 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5087 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5088 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5089 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5090 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5091 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5092 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5093 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5097 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5099 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
famous architectural company 
SAM_5130 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5131 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another palace
SAM_5134 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5136 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5140 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_5141 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*shin chon beer festival*

20151017_192104 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_192546 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_192710 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_192721 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_193131 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_201410 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_201429 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_201608 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151017_202220 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*my home town street*

woo sijang market where gathering butcher
very smell came from here
and famous night club in there too
kuk bin gwan where man and woman meet in there and one night relationship
20140731_172950 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20140731_173401 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20140731_173550 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20140826_115659 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
golf practice place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

if/when I get another job with a sufficient wage, Seoul / SK is probably #1 on my travel wishlist. I don't really know why but I'm much more interested in going there than anywhere else in Asia.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing city, really need to go there! It looks like Tokyo, but less chaotic and more green.


----------



## dirt patch (Sep 1, 2014)

It looks like anywhere. Nothing special, I really like the night market


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*CBD area walking*

20151024_125136 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
walking from euljiro
20151024_130746 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
saewoonsangga old eletronic product market
20151024_131050_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_131054 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_132053 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
noo noo hotel? 
korea style love hotel. Many couples go there for just short time
4hours rent rooms about $40
I had been there one time. 
20151024_133443 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
I walking to behind of right tower(recently completed)
20151024_133548 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
walking to behind white one
20151024_134550_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
chungjin area
20151024_134713 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_134802 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_134831 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
they display excavation ruin when construction tower in chungjin 12~16 area
20151024_134841 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_134848 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ruin came from tower's below 
20151024_134900 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_134912 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_134937 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20151024_134948 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
I don;t think this ruin is korea pompei cause Pompei more large size n many ruins though. 
20151024_134952 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
burning floor's ruin
20151024_134958 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
fountain
20151024_135020 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this area's old house's mimic
20151024_135033 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_135051 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_135100 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
피맛골 pimakgul where chusun era restaurant eating market street
public officer n worker eating food in there before go to palace 
20151024_135219 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_135342 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_135435 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_135832 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
old stream artificial restore 
20151024_135848 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_151733 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
go to chusun's palace kungbockgung
20151024_151829_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
frankly i never been enter inside palace cause it need entrance fee 
20151024_151855 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_151922 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_162114 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151024_163842_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
at the bench modern korea history museum 



christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice photos


appreciated friend 



stevekeiretsu said:


> if/when I get another job with a sufficient wage, Seoul / SK is probably #1 on my travel wishlist. I don't really know why but I'm much more interested in going there than anywhere else in Asia.


appreciated any time welcome to seoul. 



dirt patch said:


> It looks like anywhere. Nothing special, I really like the night market


So do i i like night outdoor life of seoul. 



Nightsky said:


> Amazing city, really need to go there! It looks like Tokyo, but less chaotic and more green.


welcome to seoul. You're right. I heard that many people Seoul/Tokyo are twin city.
Also Tokyo is clean n awesome


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151031_210107 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151031_210110 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151031_210114 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_185754 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_185813 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_185838 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_190027_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_190110 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_190212 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_190218 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151101_190600 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Around hongigk universities where my favorite spot in seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151010_220607 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220729 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220811 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220821 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_220938 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151010_221207 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151209_162833 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151209_162849 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
home town post office n bus stop


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

i will share more photos about Seoul later. haha!!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*OLD train rail become to park in hongdae*
20151128_141555 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141600 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141705 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141815 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141916 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141921 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_141956 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_142051 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_142056 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_142212 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_151934 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_153057 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_154052 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151128_165556_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151126_153208 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://www.press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/1932594019.html
20151126_152643 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151126_152421 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://www.amazon.com/The-Future-Mind-Scientific-Understand/dp/038553082X
20151126_150401 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Mr jung zu young who Foundation of hyundai conglomerate 
20151126_150355 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Global-Markets-Businesses-High-Growth/dp/1118893816
20151126_153406 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://www.amazon.com/The-Third-Chimpanzee-Evolution-Future/dp/0060845503
20151201_175245 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Interest received $ 65 usd(76,990 won)
deposit $ 1700 usd every per 6 month(total $ 10,160usd) when korea growth fast 20%possible but now only 1.6% 
precious money for me. I can't spent that


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the art installation above, lit up metallic flowers?!?!:cheers:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Walking around my Home town : geumcheongu*

20151207_173525 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
New kid care school 
20151207_173540 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
public parking lot(left)
20151207_173923 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
old market 
20151207_173956 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this area called 법원단지 bubwondanji whichmean Law district
long ago concern law business people live in there so area naming like that
20151207_174210 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
go to another market little bit more crowd 
20151207_175305 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151207_175238 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
new building rise up
20151207_175301 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
billboard card 모아치과 moa dentist december open!
20151207_175841 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
My home town landmark(?) IT,CALL CENTER etc small company stay in that twin building :lol: blue color district of seoul 
but recently some building to built
ambassador hotel(right)
복음자동차공업사 car fixing repair shop
20151207_180040 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
woo sijang(butcher shop) very smell from there. 
20151207_180104 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151207_180153 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151207_180247 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
I can't understand still How this brand hotel come to my home town?
20151207_180311 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Let's go to modern mart. Home town has 3 such big modern mark and 1 more is going to built soon. called lotte markt
20151207_180533_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151207_180908 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151207_180920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
many food restaurant in there 1~2 floor for employees
So home town folks enjoying eating in there. beer or chicken etc
20151207_181927 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another VIC markt. so competition very tough among those mart
20151207_181939 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
족발 보쌈 etc pig restaurant advertise bulloon 
20151207_182001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



Skyckcty said:


> Love the art installation above, lit up metallic flowers?!?!:cheers:


Right that stalk is (guess) metallic, and flowers is LED lighting


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

Seoul by MH, on Flickr
Seoul at night


----------



## AngelDowp (Jul 14, 2012)

Good pictures Inno!!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Recently I fixed & repair my seoul old house by myself
Below is that record.*

this is old kitchen
My budget is limited. So by myself begin working.
I never been any home repair work or any construction career. So all process very hard for me.

First I decided destroy old wood pannel
So cut all of them
first photos is before photos.

(right) Old kitchen furniture must demolish cause I want to changed new one.
But If I take over those destroy work to professional shop then I must pay 16 만원 $ 200.
SO I destroy and removed them all just buying waste sticker from seoul city($12)
Snap_2018.03.29 00.05.33_009 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Snap_2018.03.29 00.03.34_008 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seoul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Go to Yeiudo for Ice Skating 
사본 -20180131_184848 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20180131_185124 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Walking around home town area.
Recently to make huge balloon for amuse
this area to built Seoul Branch art museum.
20180405_161954 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180405_162038 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Go to IKEA 
I decide this furniture 
사본 -20180205_192057 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20180205_192339 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and selected this bathroom funiture
사본 -20180205_205054 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and survey washing machine 
but I don;t need hue one (twin) So looking another one
사본 -20180207_203642 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and looking power plug and socket
사본 -20180207_205727 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and go to other shop for bath room
사본 -20180209_132940 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and looking ceramic
사본 -20180209_150955 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20180210_170302 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20180210_170403 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

and relax go to favorite place hongdae
사본 -20180210_194817 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
사본 -20180210_204829 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
some street jam
사본 -20180210_212230 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
they karaoke in street and broadcasting through internet live
사본 -20180210_212425 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

again go to ikea 
and selected this one for bathroom light
사본 -20180211_170645 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

old kitchen 
I have no idea how can remodeling this one?
Nobody advice to me.
Snap_2018.04.05 19.22.54_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
and this old bathroom must changed too
Snap_2018.04.05 19.26.52_002 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Order ikea kitchen furniture
Snap_2018.04.05 19.38.22_003 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
kitchen's old power socket 
Snap_2018.04.05 19.39.31_004 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

nice to see this thread revived!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

My Favorite place in Seoul.
Old palace around. I can feel some comfortable in this district. So used to go this area just for chill out without purposed.
So this is not real seoul's daily life but one of few preserved old heritage. 
20180122_114402 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180122_114951 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Behind gate
20180122_120259 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180122_120347 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
President of korea house. So many Police walk around
20180122_120401 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180122_120420 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180122_120455 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Now reconstruction project ongoing inside palace. cause most of them destroyed during korea war 
20180122_120512 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180122_120615 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180125_111254 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
other palace distance away from above palace. 
20180125_111802 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
good place for walk&relax
20180125_111957 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180125_112136 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
NAMSAN TOWER
20180224_163853 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180224_164029 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
HYUNDAI new brand GENESIS. I'd like to buy that one G80
20180224_164044 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20180224_171521 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

take inside subway. han river 
Look clear sky. But Seoul's air used to cover up by fine dust came from china. 
20180125_101556 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


Repair.
end up destroy wood panel. and then I saw these ridiculous Wire!!
I have no idea what they are!
I have to figure out there connection n working process
Snap_2018.04.07 00.57.26_002 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

the other side removed old kitchen furniture then I saw this concrete wall
Snap_2018.04.07 00.58.01_003 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

I'm buying this concrete 40kg!
I must carry that one on my shoulder.($4)
Snap_2018.04.07 00.58.17_004 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Put them all
and mixed with old one wall. 

My plan like this I will put new ceramic on there but deep size different left and right.
So I carefully put concrete and make "equal deep height each other" before put ceramic tile.
Snap_2018.04.07 00.59.39_005 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

simultaneously I must fixed bathroom too.
this old one too huge So room look like small. So must destroy.
But I'm hesitate cause I'm amateur and newbie concern house repair! 
what can i do?
Snap_2018.04.07 01.00.03_006 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

kitchen's water tap must remove cause New furniture need below pipe line.
But I no skilled about this work. So asking to shop and technician cut the pipe in the middle.
and then like this 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.00.22_007 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
he call that as 에이콘 aecon?
right one is iron he said that that iron pipe old one and no more work.
Snap_2018.04.07 01.01.02_008 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
So make new pipe
BTW I must pay $70 he did this work just 30 minute.
I saw how that guy fixed this but next time I can do that? not sure
Snap_2018.04.07 01.01.13_009 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

whenever i put concrete on the wall material flow down so I must put them up again
Snap_2018.04.07 01.01.40_010 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Many time I worry about how can I this old area.
Am i must removed all wood? or I must painting one wood?
No body advice me.
But suddenly when I surfing internet other blog I decide put drywall on wood!
So I bring drywall
One panel about $8(90x180 cm) and I bring 18 panel and plus bring fee $20 
I meet good neighbor vendor shop owner. really thank to him
Snap_2018.04.07 01.02.18_011 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
put panel and screwing and fix on wood 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.02.29_012 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this wire plug connected with out side gas boiler 
So I can't removed.
Snap_2018.04.07 01.02.41_013 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Snap_2018.04.07 01.02.56_014 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

I spent half day in each work. Moving day close day by day.
But I'm unskilled n budget limit and no body advice me
anyway concrete put all 
really amateur 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.03.09_015 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Snap_2018.04.07 01.03.25_016 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Snap_2018.04.07 01.03.36_017 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
next day when concrete dry
So I make screw hole before put drywall
Snap_2018.04.07 01.03.53_018 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

End up right side&left side both of them make flat level each other.. look ungainly though 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.04.05_019 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

below one is warm water dispensation pipe 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.04.18_020 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

buying socket
but I can't understand map's meaning
I never been changed power socket either 
Snap_2018.04.07 01.04.35_021 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

"Plz think 100 times when you disposal illegally
We will chase you until find you fine $180!" say cleaning department of Geumcheongu district of Seoul 
20180407_142645 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
take a photo before take in subway
20180407_143901 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_143905 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
take off
20180407_151541 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
arrived at Jamsil 
20180407_152545 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
to see cherry blosom 
20180407_152703 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_152718 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
a lot of people already there
20180407_152752 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
they circle only one way
20180407_152756 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
spring season but very cold 
20180407_152759 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_152800 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_152812 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_152920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_152924 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Seoul everywhere crowded 
20180407_153105 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_153223 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_153456 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_153502 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_153714 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_154110 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_154726 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_155050 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_155237 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_155342 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_155348 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_160028 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
favorite shot
LOTTE TOWER N FLOWER
20180407_160321 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_160702 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
GO TO eat LUNCH
20180407_160730 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_161139 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_162749 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_165104 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_165345 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
they will make fountain in here
20180407_165518 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_165524 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
new hotel u/c begin
20180407_170210 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_170215 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_170333 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_170919 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_171008 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_171302 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_171341 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_171426 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180407_175005 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
I like supertall&skyscraper but if survey about skyscraper then most koreans will reply "I dislike skrscraper&supertall" but they gather in there 
It is irony


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing kay:


----------

